# Settings, Lowrance Elite 5 CHIRP



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone have this unit??
Yesterday was my first trip with it and being a complete newbie with sonar
I found it a bit complicated when it came to the "sensitivity settings".
At first the screen was almost a solid purple color with vertical white streaks.
Messed with it a bit and got it looking a bit better.
The down scan, the bottom looks like thousands of "sticks on the bottom"

I would be happy to meet someone at any lake to help me get it zeroed in correctly.
SO many settings...it can't be that complicated...is it??

Thanks


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

TClark said:


> Anyone have this unit??
> Yesterday was my first trip with it and being a complete newbie with sonar
> I found it a bit complicated when it came to the "sensitivity settings".
> At first the screen was almost a solid purple color with vertical white streaks.
> ...


see if you can find any YouTube videos or look at dr sonar DVDs if he has one for any of the elite models as it would cover your sonar. Mess with it in demo mode while the boat is sitting on the trailer at home. This would be the best thing you can do to familiarize yourself with the sonar. There is no one magical setting on a sonar to satisfy every angler you adjust the settings to curtail to your likings. With that said you can always set it back to factory default settings and tweak from there. Lots of info on the Internet on all makes and models of sonars. But I highly recommend the dr sonar


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks a bunch G3guy, will do.


----------

